# Your Uber is a Tesla? WTF?



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Half thought Uber sign was a rich-guy's joke. -Almost pulled beside him to ask if drove a piece-o-shat for his personal car? Anybody else seen one in the wild?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

If you could afford a Tesla you would understand


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Bet his "Look at Me!" muscle is pretty limp from having to stay in his McMansion....


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> If you could afford a Tesla you would understand


understand what? Driving overpriced vehicle for uber?

I feel bad for some... this guy was delivering in his Tesla....


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Actually, i understand perfectly well how people who can afford a tesla would in-turn make that 'brilliant' idea to drive for pennies of pay. -------Lots of wealthy people do intelligence-defying things with their money... "because they can." ---------- 🤣 Spend on Playa!


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

I have Tesla Model 3 Red Color ,I'm not rich, i have just "almost" excellent credit score... i pay $715 for my Tesla M3.. I'm full time uber driver and i use my Prius for uber.. And i saw couple guys that they use their tesla for uber in Los Angeles.One of the guy put a lot miles on Tesla M3 in San Francisco..You can watch it on YouTube if you want to...I will never use my Tesla M3 for Uber.. But i can use it for Tesla Robotaxi Service in the future... I and my wife enjoy a lot to use this car.. We live in an apartment in OC. So we don't have an option to charge here but we use public free charging stations once or twice a week. Our Tesla M3 is the best car that we have so far.It's so much better than ice cars...

By the way i know, couple homeless guys have Tesla Model X who they live in their tesla.. One of them is in LA and the other one is NY.. The Homeless guy from NY is using Tesla Model X for lyft also  Search on YouTube.. You'll see it.. So don't think own a tesla people are so rich..Maybe 10 years ago answer was YES but not anymore.. I'm here  This is like own an IPhone back in 2007/2008 for me... People were thinking that I was rich at that time too...


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Honestly, every driver should be using a Tesla. I got my eyes on a Model Y, just have to convince myself I don't need the performance version


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Asruf said:


> his is like own an IPhone back in 2007/2008 for me... People were thinking that I was rich at that time too...


Very cool. Thank you for bringing me another perspective and all your insights.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

TBone said:


> Honestly, every driver should be using a Tesla. I got my eyes on a Model Y, just have to convince myself I don't need the performance version


Stop convincing yourself that you DON'T need the performance version. 
You will regret it every time you get in it.

There's a saying. Buy once, cry once!

Pay for it, you will be happier you did.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

You can buy used Tesla 3 and S models fairly cheap. A used 3 can be had for about $500 a month and the same for an older S. These are CPO Tesla pricing. Both along with the X can be found much cheaper online with Autotrader.

Gas is not going to be cheap (for those outside of CA) for long so a used Tesla is a good option for ants.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Nothing wrong with using an expensive car if you use it for a long period of time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Nothing wrong with using an expensive car if you use it for a long period of time.


Also nothing wrong if it is also your primary personal ride. And why not? Some of us actually care about what we drive around.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Half thought Uber sign was a rich-guy's joke. -Almost pulled beside him to ask if drove a piece-o-shat for his personal car? Anybody else seen one in the wild?
> View attachment 453052


First time ever seeing a dirty TSLA. Usually TSLA's are super clean. Pressure put on by the other TSLA owners.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

You don’t need to be rich to afford a Tesla.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> You don't need to be rich to afford a Tesla.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Half thought Uber sign was a rich-guy's joke. -Almost pulled beside him to ask if drove a piece-o-shat for his personal car? Anybody else seen one in the wild?
> View attachment 453052


The Tes came by and I got in, that's when it all began. It was Cowboy Neil at the wheel on a bus to never never land! rh


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TCar said:


> The Tes came by and I got in, that's when it all began. It was Cowboy Neil at the wheel on a bus to never never land! rh


One of my female neighbor drive Uber with her Tesla suv from 7am to 2 pm when her kids are in school. I used to drive Uber with a 2016 ML 350 suv Mercedes.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> You don't need to be rich to afford a Tesla.


well, not a low end model 3, certainly.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

There is a guy here in Connecticut that does Insta Cart in Tesla.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Actually, i understand perfectly well how people who can afford a tesla would in-turn make that 'brilliant' idea to drive for pennies of pay. -------Lots of wealthy people do intelligence-defying things with their money... "because they can." ---------- &#129315; Spend on Playa!


Financial circumstances can change in a heartbeat. No way to know his/her situation.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes yes and there are women that buy new breast with crook and yellow teeth. 

BMWs sitting in many section 8 apartments parking lots.

Beat up old cars with $10k rims and $4k radio systems.

🙋‍♂️ Question? Yes, WTF was you thinking!

💆‍♂️ In my experience trying to apply logic to people's thinking will only make your head hurt.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Asruf said:


> One of the guy put a lot miles on Tesla M3 in San Francisco..


I probably had him as a driver. Had a few Teslas as uber. But Tesla's are pretty common here.

correction, I have not. I had Teslas with the open side up doors, the only 3 I've been is in my managers but that's her fun car-She got it in addition to the X and Prius, her husband is the one with Mercedes and Porsche.


----------

